# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  III Международный Интернет-фестиваль детского творчества

## Aprile

*Дорогие коллеги! В мае-июне 2010 года в 3-й раз состоится Международный Интернет-фестиваль детского творчества "Апельсиновое лето".
Предлагаю вам познакомиться с его положением и высказать свои соображения.
Итак...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/873370.jpg[/IMG]

*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ*
Утверждено Организационным комитетом Фестиваля

1. Общие положения:
Фестиваль «Апельсиновое лето» приурочен к Дню защиты детей. Фестивальные мероприятия (концерты, выставки, смотры) проходят в разных городах и странах. Все участники фестиваля имеют возможность увидеть и услышать выступления друг друга на страницах Интернет-форума «Классика» (www.forumklassika.ru), Форума in-ku.com, а также vkонтакте.

2. Цели и задачи Фестиваля:

- установливать и развивать международные культурные контакты, объединяющие и юных музыкантов, и педагогов разных стран;
- обмениваться педагогическим опытом, современным репертуаром, методиками преподавания;
- выявлять одарённых детей с раннего возраста и способствовать их профессиональному росту;
- воспитывать художественный вкус у детей;
- обогащать творческий багаж учащихся и преподавателей;
- повышать уровень исполнительского мастерства на раннем этапе обучения;
- подвести итоги учебного года в праздничной, радостной атмосфере Фестиваля.

3. Место и сроки проведения Фестиваля:
Фестиваль проводится в гг. Москва, С-Петербург, Петергоф, Киров, Муром, Железногорск, респ. Марий-Эл (Россия), Запорожье (Украина), Таллинн (Эстония), Иерусалим (Израиль) в мае-июне 2010 года.
До 1 мая 2010 г. принимаются заявки на участие в Фестивале от других городов и стран.

4. Как стать партнёром Фестиваля.
Для того, чтобы принять участие в мероприятиях Международного Интернет-фестиваля «Апельсиновое лето» в других городах России и зарубежья, необходимо создать инициативную группу, которая возьмёт на себя организацию и проведение фестивальных мероприятий в этих городах. Инициативная группа подаёт заявку в свободной форме на участие своего города в Фестивале на e-mail Orange-summer@mail.ru
В течение недели после получения заявки оргкомитет высылает инициативной группе материалы, необходимые для приведения концертных мероприятий в соответствие с единым стилем: Логотип на языке страны-участника, образцы Дипломов, требования по оформлению концертного зала и пр.

5. Финансовые условия.
Оргкомитет Международного Фестиваля не собирает никаких вступительных взносов.
Инициативные группы имеют право учреждать взносы за участие при условии, что все собранные средства будут израсходованы на подарки детям-участникам.

6. Участники Фестиваля.
Участниками Фестиваля могут стать учащиеся музыкальных школ, школ искусств, художественных и хореографических школ и студий, дошкольных учреждений, а также других форм обучения.
Возраст участников, программу их выступления и хронометраж устанавливают Инициативные группы.

[IMG]http://*********ru/861082.jpg[/IMG]

Если всё то же изложить человеческим неофициальным языком, то "Апельсиновое лето" приглашает творческих педагогов и детей к обмену опытом, креативом и хорошим настроением! Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Aprile

Поступили первые заявки, и это очень приятно.  :Pivo:   :Ok: 

У нашего фестиваля с 2007-08 гг. есть постоянный "костяк" - давние друзья, волей судьбы оказавшиеся в разных концах земли. Фестивальные хлопоты  помогают нам поддерживать связь не просто на уровне "привет, как дела?", но объединяет общими заботами.
Но появлению новичков мы тоже рады - ведь каждый приносит свою неповторимую нотку в наш необычный проект.

_Если есть вопросы, можете задавать их здесь или на e-mail._

Всем спасибо за приятное сотрудничество :-)

----------


## dina777

Добрый день. Очень хорошая идея с фестивалем. Хотела бы пообщаться поподробнее пыталась вам писать на е-майл, но почему то не проходит письмо. Не могли бы вы уточнить куда писать.

----------


## Aprile

Dina, попробуйте написать на этот адрес: Ritaaprile@yandex.ru

----------


## marmaid

Добрый день! Уточните,пожалуйста,когда будет проходить фестиваль в Запорожье,куда подавать заявки?

----------


## Тоня Уманская

напишите пожалуйста условия конкурса,программу...ааа,уже поздно спохватилась-до 1 мая..но все равно интересно.И когда можно будет слушать-смотреть участников?

----------


## Aprile

> напишите пожалуйста условия конкурса,программу...ааа,уже поздно спохватилась-до 1 мая..но все равно интересно.И когда можно будет слушать-смотреть участников?


Тоня, условия очень простые: в Вашем городе, где Вы работаете, найдите единомышленников и объединитесь для организации детского праздника. Программные требования и возрастные ограничения - по усмотрению оргкомитетов. Всем, чем сможем, мы помогаем - по ходу дела полную информацию дадим.
Вот и всё, проводим мероприятия, а затем все материалы (фотографии, видео, рассказы очевидцев) будут размещаться здесь, на in-ku, на "Классике" и на youtube. 

Фестиваль в Запорожье пройдёт 23 мая под эгидой нашей любимой Людмилы Жульевой, но там уже приём заявок завершён.
_
Простите, я редко захожу сюда, несвоевременно отвечаю_

----------


## AuntQ

Будет ли фестиваль в 2011году?

----------


## Aprile

В 2011 году фестиваль обязательно состоится.

Итоги фестиваля 2010 года можно увидеть здесь:
http://vkontakte.ru/club17991400

_С вопросами по поводу фестиваля обращайтесь на e-mail Orange-summer@mail.ru
_
Всем будем рады!

*Отдельное "спецпредложение" на 2011 год
у меня будет к участникам из 
респ. Татарстан, 
Удмуртии, 
Марий-Эл, 
Нижегородской,
Свердловской, 
Архангельской области, 
Пермского края. 

Если есть кто - откликнитесь!*

----------


## fufif57

> В 2011 году фестиваль обязательно состоится.
> 
> Итоги фестиваля 2010 года можно увидеть здесь:
> http://vkontakte.ru/club17991400
> 
> _С вопросами по поводу фестиваля обращайтесь на e-mail Orange-summer@mail.ru
> _
> Всем будем рады!
> 
> ...


Мы из Свердловской области и хотели бы принять участие в фестивале! Пожалуйста, сообщите, как это осуществить в 2011 году!!!

----------


## Aprile

Фестивали "Ап.лето" в мае 2011 года будет проходить в разных городах. 

Я занимаюсь координацией всех мероприятий, а сама живу в городе Кирове. Поэтому моё спецпредложение касается тех, кто живёт с нами по соседству. Приезжайте к нам! Будем вам рады!

Мы провели Ап.лето уже 5 раз. Отзывы и результаты очень хорошие. Дети очень довольны. Можете в этом убедиться - посмотрите наш фотоотчёт в контакте по этой ссылке:
http://vkontakte.ru/album-17991400_110941909

У нас все участники получают грамоты и подарки. Для педагогов запланированы мастер-классы. С размещением поможем, организуем или благоустроенное общежитие, или гостиницу - как вам лучше.
Участников у нас много - в прошлый раз было больше двухсот! Но для нас чем больше, тем лучше - это позволяет нам, организаторам, развернуться по полной.

На Гала-концерте будут клоуны, и вообще у нас весело. В то же время профессиональный уровень детей неплохой, есть что послушать.

Если интересно, пишите, я постараюсь ответить на все ваши вопросы.

Срок проведения фестиваля-2011 - конец мая. Скорее всего, прослушивания будут 27-28 мая, мастер-классы 29-го, гала-концерт 30-го.

Грамоты, конечно, вручаются разные - кому-то Диплом лауреата, кому-то Диплом в номинации (напр., за эмоциональность или, напр., лучшее исполнение обработки народной песни). Остальные получают Благодарственные письма за участие. Но без бумажки никто не остаётся. Фестиваль в Кирове имеет статус Межрегионального, наш учредитель - администрация города Кирова.

Подарки *всем детям* вручаются одинаковые - приличные мягкие игрушки. Кроме того, детям дарят апельсины (сразу после выступления), красивые бэйджики, магниты с нашим логотипом.

Взнос на 2011 г. назначен такой:
солисты 400 р.
ансамбли до 4-х человек - 500 р. с ансамбля,
коллективы - 700 р. с коллектива.

Возраст участников - до 10 лет.

Меня зовут Маргарита, я представляю оргкомитет фестиваля.

Пишите, спрашивайте, буду рада сотрудничеству.


*Тоне Уманской - Тонечка, а давайте сделаем филиал АпЛета в Одессе! 
Я все материалы Вам вышлю, помогу во всём, что касается организации. 
Уверена, Вы сможете!*

----------


## Aprile

Не за горами наш очередной фестиваль! Добро пожаловать!

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

Утверждено Организационным комитетом Фестиваля


1. Общие положения:
Фестиваль «Апельсиновое лето» приурочен к Дню защиты детей. Фестивальные мероприятия (концерты, выставки, смотры) проходят в разных городах и странах. Все участники фестиваля имеют возможность увидеть и услышать выступления друг друга на страницах Интернет-форума «Классика» (www.forumklassika.ru), Форума in-ku.com, а также vkонтакте:
http://vkontakte.ru/club17991400

2. Цели и задачи Фестиваля:

- устанавливать и развивать международные культурные контакты, объединяющие и юных музыкантов, и педагогов разных стран;
- обмениваться педагогическим опытом, современным репертуаром, методиками преподавания;
- выявлять одарённых детей с раннего возраста и способствовать их профессиональному росту;
- воспитывать художественный вкус у детей;
- обогащать творческий багаж учащихся и преподавателей;
- повышать уровень исполнительского мастерства на раннем этапе обучения;
- подвести итоги учебного года в праздничной, радостной атмосфере Фестиваля.

3. Место и сроки проведения Фестиваля:
Фестиваль проводится в гг. Москва, С-Петербург, Петергоф, Киров, Смоленск, респ. Марий-Эл (Россия), Даллас (США), Запорожье (Украина), Таллинн (Эстония) в мае-июне 2011 года.
До 1 мая 2011 г. принимаются заявки на участие в Фестивале от других городов и стран.

4. Как стать партнёром Фестиваля.
Для того, чтобы принять участие в мероприятиях Международного Интернет-фестиваля «Апельсиновое лето» в других городах России и зарубежья, необходимо создать инициативную группу, которая возьмёт на себя организацию и проведение фестивальных мероприятий в этих городах. Инициативная группа подаёт заявку в свободной форме на участие своего города в Фестивале на e-mail Orange-summer@mail.ru
В течение недели после получения заявки оргкомитет высылает инициативной группе материалы, необходимые для приведения концертных мероприятий в соответствие с единым стилем: Логотип на языке страны-участника, образцы Дипломов, требования по оформлению концертного зала и пр.

5. Финансовые условия.
Оргкомитет Международного Фестиваля не собирает никаких вступительных взносов.
Инициативные группы имеют право учреждать взносы за участие при условии, что все собранные средства будут израсходованы на подарки детям-участникам.

6. Участники Фестиваля.
Участниками Фестиваля могут стать учащиеся музыкальных школ, школ искусств, художественных и хореографических школ и студий, дошкольных учреждений, а также других форм обучения.
Возраст участников, программу их выступления и хронометраж устанавливают Инициативные группы.



Если всё то же изложить человеческим неофициальным языком, то "Апельсиновое лето" приглашает творческих педагогов и детей к обмену опытом, креативом и хорошим настроением! Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Aprile

Мне часто задают вопрос: а как бы нам поучаствовать в вашем фестивале?
Попробуем разобраться.

Суть нашего начинания в том, что мы ищем педагогов-энтузиастов, а точнее, даже не столько педагогов-одиночек, сколько команды педагогов, которые смогут взяться за организацию в своих городах детского фестиваля или праздничного концерта.

Вот как это всё происходит.
Допустим, Вы решили принять участие в фестивале "Апельсиновое лето". И тогда вы и Ваши ближайшие коллеги-друзья-единомышленники готовите у себя в городе детский концерт или даже 2-3 концерта (как бы серию фестивальных мероприятий) - но достаточно для начала и одного концерта, посвящённого окончанию учебного года. Состав участников, возрастные ограничения, требования к программе выступлений Вы имеете право установить сами. У нас в Кирове фестиваль настолько уже разросся, что мы ограничиваем возраст участников - до 9 лет и не старше 2 класса. Но это совершенно не обязательно, вы можете и не вводить никаких ограничений, чтобы фестиваль получился многолюдным.

Итак, концерт вы организовали (если что, мы можем подсказать кое-какие оригинальные идеи).
Нужно постараться оформить зал, где всё это будет происходить, какой-то апельсиновой символикой (оранжевые воздушные шарики, апельсины в вазочке и т.д.) Можно подарить детям-участникам по апельсинке, или какие-нибудь сувениры с апельсиновой символикой (блокнотики, фруктовый сок, значки)

Обязательное условие: снимайте видео, делайте фотографии. По окончании праздника из всех фестивальных материалов выберите самые симпатичные и разместите их здесь, на ин-ку, а также: на форуме Классика (мы поможем вам открыть тему в специальном разделе форума) и в контакте.

Что вам это даст? Во-первых, я пришлю вам дипломы для ваших участников. Дипломы Международного-интернет фестиваля. Бесплатно.
Во-вторых, это Вам реклама. На Вашей страничке в контакте всё это отобразится, и Ваши ученики и их родители будут смотреть и гордиться своим продвинутым учителем )))
Ну, и наконец, мы все передружились, и благодаря фестивалю у нас происходит колоссальный обмен опытом, идеями, энергией и вдохновением. Это так заряжает!

Словом, подумайте над этим предложением - его можно использовать с большим толком и для себя, и к аттестации, а главное - детям радость!

----------


## Aprile

[IMG]http://*********ru/2449359.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2437071.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2427855.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2428879.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Смоленск присоединяется к "Апельсиновому лету -2011"! работать с организатором и вдохновителем фестиваля Aprile - одно удовольствие  - она всё подробно, оперативно и понятно объясняет! присоединяйтесь - "не боги горшки обжигают"!

----------


## evkor

*УРА! "АПЕЛЬСИНОВОЕ ЛЕТО" - 2011 НАСТУПИЛО!
18 мая в Нижнем Новгороде впервые прошел фестиваль "Оранжевое лето". В нем приняли участие более 120 детей. Главное достижение - это то, что наравне со здоровыми сверстниками выступали воспитанники школ-интернатов для слепых и слабовидящих детей.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1194905m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1239960m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1237912m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1238936m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1231768m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1229720m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## evkor

Конечно, фестиваль "Апельсиновое лето", прошу прощения.
Вот еще несколько фотографий:
[IMG]http://*********net/1245156m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1193954m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1233893m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1207269m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1188837m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1222628m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1200100m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1218535m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1243110m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1200102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Люба Беликова

Очень хочется сказать огромное спасибо Aprile! :Tender:  За идею, за советы, за помощь и поддержку, за замечательные дипломы и ещё много за что! Дети в восторге  :Party:  родители рады :Yahoo: , начальство (что немаловажно))) тоже довольно :Ok: !  Праздник удался! Теперь понемногу приходим в себя :Lazy2: 
Дети уже интересовались, будет ли праздник в следующем году. Так что будем готовиться!

----------


## evkor

ПОДРОБНЫЙ ОТЧЕТ НА FORUMKLASSIKA

----------


## Aprile

*Дорогие коллеги, заинтересовавшихся нашим проектом приглашаем на страничку нашего фестиваля:
http://vkontakte.ru/ritaaprile#/club17991400

Впечатления, фотографии, видео - коллекция наших материалов будет пополняться всё лето!

Следующий фестиваль непременно состоится в мае-июне 2012 года. Приглашаем к сотрудничеству всех творческих, увлечённых учителей, детей и их родителей!
До встречи!*
 
[IMG]http://*********org/1892547.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1415186.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1898691.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1416210.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1896643.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1413138.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1897667.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1414162.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1886403.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1403922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Aprile

*Я благодарю тех замечательных музыкантов, педагогов, кто присоединился к нашему проекту, впервые прочитав о нём здесь, на форуме ин-ку. Это Наталья Еремеева, Люба Беликова, Елена Коростелёва, Валентина Тимофеева... Чудесные, горящие, неравнодушные люди - настоящие Учителя!
Я вас поздравляю!

Успехов!*
 
[IMG]http://*********org/1884355.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlala

А можно принять участие в фестивале  конкурсом солистов городской музыкальной школы? Или обязательно мероприятие должно быть масштабным - городским?

----------


## evkor

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам! Aprile, рада снова Вас приветствовать!
 Мы уже начали строить планы на следующее АП ЛЕТО. Ведь оно состоится? Будут ли какие-либо изменения формата (в свете постфестивальных обсуждений этого лета)?

----------


## Люба Беликова

Да-да! Дети уже спрашивают! Всем хочется продолжения)))

----------


## fufif57

Да и нам тоже хочется продолжения!!!! :Smile3:  Уже строим планы...

----------


## marina 64

> Да и нам тоже хочется продолжения!!!! Уже строим планы...


А МЫ ОЧЕНЬ ХОТИМ ПРИСОЕДИНИТЬСЯ!

----------


## evkor

Доброго времени суток!
Вот и наступило АпЛето-2012.
У нас, в Н-Новгороде, прошел очередной V фестиваль "Апельсиновое лето".[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## evkor

*Все выступления Нижегородского АпЛета-2012 можно посмотреть на нашем форуме:* http://musicsnn.myqip.ru/?0-4

----------


## ekaterina111

Здравствуйте, совсем недавно узнала о вашем фестивале, очень заинтересовалась. Как и где можно принять участие, мы из Свердловской области.

----------


## fufif57

В музыкальной школе города Сухой Лог Свердловской области началась подготовка к проведению фестиваля Апельсиновое лето. К участию приглашаются дошкольники и учащиеся с 1 по 3 класс ДМШ, ДШИ.Специальности: инструментальное исполнительство, хор, вокал, фольклор, эстрадное пение. Приём заявок на участие до 1 мая 2013г.

----------


## ekaterina111

Спасибо за информацию!!!

----------


## ekaterina111

А может подскажете как связаться с этой школой, может электронный адрес?

----------


## fufif57

> А может подскажете как связаться с этой школой, может электронный адрес?


Напишите свой эл. адрес, я пришлю Вам Положение фестиваля и бланк заявки .

----------


## ekaterina111

Спасибо, мы уже связались!

----------


## ekaterina111

Здравствуйте, а в этом году Сухой Лог проводит  фестиваль "Апельсиновое лето"?

----------

